# First time out with my new dog



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

This past spring I recived a dog that was mostly lab with a hint of rotwiler. She has always been a very well behaved dog that learned her sit, come and stay commands very easy. I was hoping that she would become a good hunting dog, but my expectations were not very high since she was a mut.

My annual pheasant trip was two weekends ago and we gave it a try. I was pretty nervous that she would'nt listen very well since she is only 7 months old. She was unbeliveable! On our first day she was a little clueless on the first push. All it took was that first pheasant to flush by her for her instincts to click. By mid afternoon she was hunting like an old pro. After every shot bird she would retrive it and drop it at my feet. By the end of the day she had actually caught two rosters all by her self! We were walking a shelter belt and she turned on a time, went stright in the brush and grabed the pheasant. At first I thought the bird was injured, but after inspecting it there was nothing wrong. We walked about 200yds and she did it again. She hunted all day with more stamina then we had. We would not have gotten half the birds that we got if not for her.

Day two and three were much of the same thing. She only caught one bird on the second day. :eyeroll: Needless to say we were highly impressed whith her. I rarely had to get after her for wandering to far away. Usually a quick whistle and she would come right back.

Not too bad for a free dog.

papapete


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Going to save a lot of $ on shells :wink:


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL she got her ownwlimit of rooster in one weekend LOL man i love it!!!

congrats on the pup!!!


----------



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

I had a similar experience with my Springer (3 years old). In one slough, within about 20 feet of each other, she caught a rooster and a hen. Fortunately, I was able to release the hen without any damage. The next day, my other Springer (8 months old) tracked down 2 wounded roosters from some other hunters time through the slough. All in all over the 4 day trip, we got 5 birds without shooting.


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

burbach said:


> I had a similar experience with my Springer (3 years old). In one slough, within about 20 feet of each other, she caught a rooster and a hen. Fortunately, I was able to release the hen without any damage. The next day, my other Springer (8 months old) tracked down 2 wounded roosters from some other hunters time through the slough. All in all over the 4 day trip, we got 5 birds without shooting.


Gotta love catch and release hunting.


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Papapete, I know how you feel. Hunted last week in the Jamestown area with two 1.5 year old lab sisters. First day out, they were still body scenting birds only. By the end of the week, they were chasing roosters through the grass by scent only. Nothing beats allot of bird contact. Good hunting, Richard


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What papapete forget to mention in his story is how damn pretty this dog is. Here is a picture of papa and his proud puppy. That was a weekend I will remember forever!

[siteimg]5296[/siteimg]


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

man that is really just awesome news!!!!!!! have you did much field work with her in the field?

-before you went out hunting?

-looks like you were on the missori river banks back south of mandan/or bismark


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys

The only work I did was played fetch with her in my yard. I would make her sit and stay, then would throw the dummie let it land and then release her by command. One week before we went I took a pheasant wing and threw it in some tall grass and played fetch that way. It was a small practice run.

The area that we were in was by turtle lake ND


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin

We were north of Bis/Man but you were close..good guess.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhh  i lived in mandan for 14 years... so it looked famillar


----------

